# Alum Creek Bass Fishing



## Hughesjrm (Apr 28, 2017)

Good morning, I am contemplating making the hour drive this weekend and fishing Alum Creek. Does anyone have any pointers for targeting LMB or SMB? I am new to Ohio and still learning to fish up here. Plus with being my first trip out to Alum. Not looking for anyone's honey holes, but maybe just some advice on color, lure selection as well as water depth to help get me in the right direction.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

It's like any other lake and they're like any other bass. Find structure and try a variety of presentations. Last weekend they were up tight against rocky structure, at least that's the one place I found them and I concentrated on that. Things change week to week and we had a cold front since then.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

are you boat or shore? if by boat, consider going early in am and plan to exit by 11:30am. The boat ramps are always busy on summer holidays. Hollenback ramp will be extra crazy since marina has one dock consumed by rental boats and ongoing construction. Also, Lewis Center road has been closed for construction at the spillway.

With that said, smallmouth have been biting last couple of weeks even without targeting them. After dark from shore has also been productive.


----------



## Hughesjrm (Apr 28, 2017)

gumbygold said:


> It's like any other lake and they're like any other bass. Find structure and try a variety of presentations. Last weekend they were up tight against rocky structure, at least that's the one place I found them and I concentrated on that. Things change week to week and we had a cold front since then.


Thank you, I agree a bass is a bass whether here or in Florida and should follow the same seasonal patterns. however, lakes up here are definitely different than in Florida. The Florida lakes are mostly shallow and with a lot of grass (hydrilla and milfoil). I fished a lot of structure down there in conjunction with the grass. Definitely two different styles of fishing from what I am use too.



moke11 said:


> are you boat or shore? if by boat, consider going early in am and plan to exit by 11:30am. The boat ramps are always busy on summer holidays. Hollenback ramp will be extra crazy since marina has one dock consumed by rental boats and ongoing construction. Also, Lewis Center road has been closed for construction at the spillway.
> 
> With that said, smallmouth have been biting last couple of weeks even without targeting them. After dark from shore has also been productive.


I will be fishing from a boat. Shoot I literally forgot that is was memorial day weekend. Would you recommend fishing the south end or the north end?


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I would recommend fishing Tuesday.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

bassin mickey said:


> I would recommend fishing Tuesday.


This, but if you're locked into sometime this holiday weekend try the Howard road ramp way up north. Decent fishing in the north end and it's all no wake up there, usually somewhat less traffic too.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

There's an open Saturday which I'm guessing will have 50 boats plus the holiday crowd weather depending of course. All this to say other lakes in the area may be worth considering.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yes - With the bridge being worked on down by the dam and the marina ramp still being occupied - the other ramps are going to be very busy.


----------



## Hughesjrm (Apr 28, 2017)

Yea I'm thinking I may have to reconsider making the trip up there this weekend, after reading how busy it's going to be. Plus the weather. I was hoping to get my son on some fish and maybe his first SMB. Maybe will just head to CC as it's close by and the Crappie seem to be easy over there. Thank you for the advice, I will definitely keep it in mind for when we make it up there.


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

Fishing up here is different. The fish I'm holding in my profile picture is from the Stick Marsh in Florida. And it was caught in 100 degree weather with the water temps in the high 90s. Oh and in July. You won't see northern largemouth biting in temps like that or at least I never have in my 55+ yrs angling.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Bluesangler said:


> Fishing up here is different. The fish I'm holding in my profile picture is from the Stick Marsh in Florida. And it was caught in 100 degree weather with the water temps in the high 90s. Oh and in July. You won't see northern largemouth biting in temps like that or at least I never have in my 55+ yrs angling.


they do at night when we're saugeye fishing alum all summer long


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

If your looking to avoid the crazy pleasure boaters and jet skis try Hoover. It's a 9.9hp limit though. You can have a larger outbourd but it has to have the prop removed and tilted out of the water so you'd be limited to your trolling motor. This lake can be amazing!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Burr Oak is a nice quiet lake. Nice crappie as well


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

93stratosfishnski said:


> they do at night when we're saugeye fishing alum all summer long


Yeah, I know. I'm from Ironton, Ohio and have done my fair share of nightfishing with or without the use of blacklight and fluorescent line.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Bluesangler said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm from Ironton, Ohio and have done my fair share of nightfishing with or without the use of blacklight and fluorescent line.


 Blues, my dad lives 5 minutes from the stick marsh in Palm Bay! Wouldn't dream of fishing it in July, but have a blast in January/February!


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

That's a funny thing about Florida. I lost a monster on the winter haven chain of lakes in August 2013 because the cheap hooks they put on a yozuri rattlin vibe(nickel) straightened out, but they will bite when it hotter than the law allows


----------

